# Word By Word Translation Of Triya Charitars 21, 22, 23 And 71



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

Gurfateh
Start (of)21st character description
King did sent own son,(who was)held, to prison.
In  the morning time called him again with the minister.1.

Lord(of minster) became happy to the Minster said words with him/to him.
To me tell the instances/stories characters of clever men and women.2

On the bank of Satluj, there use to be village called Anandpur.
It was habitated under the eye peak(naina devi) at the place of Kahalur.(in the area of kahilur village in Area called Kahilur like Lahore in Punjab).3.


There many students  and friends use to come and use to increase the happiness.
From mouth they use to ask blessing, which  use to get and then go back to their home getting happiness.4 
One wife of wealthy came to that town .
Seeing/searching Rai(lord) she became pained and was stuck by arrow of separation.5.
Magan was slave of her, that she called. 
She did as such that gave some wealth to him.6.

In your city its lord lives let him meet me.
Let That(lord) meet (me )to you limitless money(will be given),you have(it).7

Magan  stuck by the greed of money came near the lord.
Went on feet with folded hands and did prayer in this way.8.

The plan/spell you want to learn has come into my hand.
(with that)who so ever is with you will work as you tell them.
Or you have to do what so ever you are with all 
You have.
Or all who are with you tell you to do like that.
Kahe Tumain Se Kijiaho jo kichh tumre sath.9.



Lord had an attire of past/hermit/guest/outsider /stranger. 
In mind did pleaded to one with source i.e. God.
Moved so fast that did not turned.
And  got swamped/traped/entered into that woman’s camp.10.

After seeing (him )lady made attire good and (let other)brought in fruit, beetle 
and wine.
She welcomed him/she by passed him after moving ahead.Ahead of it(she) let other person be off.

Age Taar Tinko tin Lina.(best explanation over here is that she let her servent who borught items put off(from the sceen).


let the sorrow of(her) mind be far.11.


Wore cloths of high value, donning outfit of guest/outsider/non local
(She) beatified her bed after improving (her) best outfit/form.12

Then to him lady told that with me do consumption(utilization of sex).
One  killed by owner of animals(Shiva.) i.e. demigod of lust give me great pain, I am sold to your hand.13.

In the mind of lord thinking/attention  came while sitting at that place.
I came here to have plan (and) something else has happened.15

If became worshipped no where should pride be done.
If became wealthy do not give pain to poor.
If became beautiful then no need to have stubbornness in  mind.
Wealth and youth is for four day’s guest, should we behold.15
Doing righteous deeds(dharma) birth become auspicious from dharma roop(beautiful appearance) is obtained.


Doing Dharma leads to wealth and House and from Dharma one gets kingdom/rule beautiful.

Why agreeing to your suggestion should I leave Dharma.
Why should I let my body sink in great hell.16
I will not indulge in sex after agreeing to your offer.
For blotting/tarnishing the image of family my mind is afraid from inside.
I will not earn sex with you leaving wedded wife.
In the court of head of Dharma how could I get place.17

The lady who comes near male enthusiastic of lust. That person is put in great hell who sends her back disheartened.18

People go to may feet and call me pujya(respected/worshipped worthy).
With that you want to have you want to get pleasure while absorbing do not you feel ashamed.19

Krishna happened pujya in whole world yet he did made rasi(pleasure with love).
He did utilization/sex with Radha but did not go to hell.20
Matter(Akal is from of Matter Brahm) took five elements and made human body.
What is in that owned, love of male or female?21.

Come from that and with me get absorbed.
In my body there are many wasps/demigod of lust.
Today without meeting you I will die.
I will burn in the fire of sepration.22

From limb  became limbless, then sorrow has come to me.
Did not Great(er) Rudra(remover(ru) of suffering(dra)) held it and burnt it.23
Or
From limbed demigod of lust became limbless and he give sorrow to me. Did not Shiva held him and burnt him.23

Child /daughter keep patience in mind, what demigod of lust can do to you.
Keep great Rudra(one greater then Rudra ) in mind and he will be afraid .  

I will not indulge with you in consumption (of sex or Bhog) with mind and interest.
I Will not leave my wife by Dharma and get you/have you/marry you.24

Why should you be  obeyed and bhog be done with you?
Going to great hell should be held as terrifying.
Hugging you will make dharma as foe.
There will be a great story of defame and people will taunt me daily.25

When story of slander will move ,whom will I show my face.
How will I answer in the court of Lord of Dharma?
Leave friendship oh child! Do not indulge in our thought.
What so ever you have said you have said, again do not say.26

Noop Ku-ari said this that darling with me do bhog.
(noop ku-ari may not be name but an attribute of lady i.e. factional virgin/unmarried)
(term ko ari is nearer to kumari or kawari then say kaur)
(noop could be slang from noob of farsi which means Misri a sort of crystal sugar.)
you will not fell into the hell, so do not do much fear In mind.
How can people can slander you with mouth.
They are afraid of your trasa(negative might  or oppressive might) in their mind.27
They will anyway do any slander/condemnation if they came to know the secret.
Anyone who saw any thing will remain n silent due to oppressive might.
Make with me with interest rati(love).
Else be passive i.e. if you can not leave from below then do under my leg and get away here and now.28

That person goes under the leg who does not know how to make love.
That impotent stays sitting the whole night not playing the heater.
Being bounded by Dharma I do not do bhog with you.
For the defamation in world, in mind I am afraid.29.

Do millions of attempt without braking you/reciting/having utilized you I will not leave you today.
I will go on myself today and whole night I will break you.
Friend for you I will cut myself with saw at kashi.
In the court of lord of  dharma I will stand and reply.30
Today darling with you in bed with interest will make bed beautiful
Will .do Bhog of as mind will please, with interest earn it in mind.
I will indulge the whole night with you doing beautiful bhog.
Sorrow given by enemy of Shiva(kama or demigod of lust) after meeting ,I will attack(that sorrow)31.
Lord saying. First Destiny/law/God? make me have birth in the house of warrior.
Again in world made (my)family more talked about/pronounced/people talk about that family.
Again while sitting in all I get myself called as worship worthy.
While indulging with you I will get whole life/birth of my getting lower.32
What do you talk about birth, all are created by you. If you do not indulge with me then it will be less fortune for me. In separation to you oh gem I will sit and burn myself in fire.
With out meeting you today I will die of drinking poision.33.

Lord became afraid and thought that if she gives him respect of sword or if she seeks from him in then the name of God(his self).Then I will have to leave doubt and had to indulge with her and had to go to hell.34




----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Remove the sorrow of mind and indulge with me/get absorbed with me. Without meeting you demigod of lust/wasp pains me/increases its concentration in me.35.
I am afraid of going to hell, will not do/give you a company.
How can so much of lust can be in your and my body?36
Destiny /God has made you young and young is off course my body .
Today after seeing your body myself has been under control  of demigod of lust.
Remove doubt from mind and with me do bhog.
For getting into hell do not let in your mind be afraid.37

The young lady who behold me as worship worthy and comes to me. That young lady to that Guru looks like doughter..38..
Where is the love of young girl, and also does not pass the test of love(nibah.i)/get further together in all situations.
After leaving one young man may want another beautiful man.
With very much youthful interest ,towards whosoever young girl will have. Happens at once that house/town of urine is kept at front of him.39.

Where to do? How to be safe? In heart peace in not cropping up. How to live after killing you, word who is related to love.40
Lord thought in that way that there is not Sikh of mine over here.
With reciting her/sleeping with her, my faith/Dharma will go. If I run away then lady get me cought.41
For that do praise her. Playing a character make fool of her.
Without indulging this young lady will kill while (I am) alive, which Sikh should come to my rescue?42
Your form is great young lady, Great are your mother and father. Great is your country and great is your rearer.
Great is of young lady your face in which image in engulfed.
The lotus/Vishnu, Sun ,moon and demigod of lust/owner of misery will see it and run away.43
Auspicious husband(of your) with full body, your beautiful naughty eyes are placed beautifully/look attractive.\
Bird, deer, Yaksha, snake, demon, angel, man, hermit are memorized.
Shiva, Sanak etc. are tired after seeing your eyes.
It is strange that it does not pierce my heart.44

I lies hugging you and will not tell anyone this secret.
Earning love we spend night and sound of demigod of lust will be weaker in front of them.
Your beloved(I) feel ashamed after awaking and have fear of all .
From that I think that oh my Sakhi(female friend) it is better to be in sleep then to be awaken.45.

Again that lady told that lord(rai),saying that.\
Either will have bhog with you or will  die of eating poision.46.

You have been given by Destiny the eyes like that of an arrow.
That I have been given a shield of Lajja(self respect/shame) so they not pierce me.47.

(others may) come dressed up and seeing you may loose sense.
(for me) doing bhog is like pain of berry(its thorns).48

As berry also I am great as Inspect the passer by.
I let him eat fruit after holding him and then only I let him go home.49.
Wanting ,To meet beloved, she started to talk senseless.
Being stuck be arrow of demigod lust, her limbs pained in separation.50.

Since I have gained consciousness I was given words by my Guru.
Son this is ought to you till you have life.
With own wife you should always increase love.
Do not go to the bed of other’s wife even by mistake in dream.51.

Reciting other’s wife Indra got Many vaginas(on his body).
Reciting other’s wife moon got blot on it.(moon god got curse of leprosy also, which he got rectified after worshipping Shiva a somnath.Som is moon and Nath is lord).
For others wife ten headed(Ravana) lost his head
For parnari(other’s female) did millions of Kauravas die.52

Love for Parnari should be understood as pointed knife.
Reciting/sleeping with parnari is to be beheld as deaths engulfing the body.
Who does bhog with other’s wife beholding self as very powerful.
Will die a death of dog and from the hand of filthy(filth of animal).53

Child to me Ladies from various countries come.
They ask blessing as they please and behold(me) as their Guru and bow their head.
I behold Sikh as son and lady as daughter in my mind.
You can beautiful but with you how can I do bhog.54.

After listening lady became angry.
She burnt decayed and became like eight parts/became broken.
I will get up and shout thief.
I will then hold you and kill you.55.
Laugh, play, get absorbed in play, why do you do anger.
My eyes are seeing you with love, why should you get fault if you see me?56

On that I will not see, listen friend by words.
Those who have very Virahi eyes, get attachment on seeing.Virahi(separated/eyes which are full of emotion of separation).57

Twice born(educated) are to be given donations, evil people are to be shown vision.
Comrades must be kept happy and on foe’s head/over enemy saber/sword has to be played.
Do not do any work leaving lok laaj(social respect)/do not do any work which make your respect in public leaving you.
Do not keep feet on the bed of parnari.
Since Guru told me this I have pledge in my heart.
For me wealth of other is like stone and wife of other is like mother.58.

Listening to the words of lord, lady mind Became overflow(with rage).
She arose shouting thief thief, made noise, and woken up the follower/students/servant/Sikhs(of her self as it is already written at line 41 that there is no Sikh of Lord around here.Ehan Sikh Kouo Na Hamaro).
On listening the word of Thief with ears, Man did not became much afraid.
Left Pani(wealthy) Pamari(lowest) and ran as care of that did not remained in mind.60

(Pani is from Pan i.e. coin/gold/wealth and here pani means wealthy or expensive and Pamari is from Pamar i.e. Neech or lowest, it implies rich but at bottommost so shoe).

Man did not became afraid, and did not care for shoe while running so left them. In order to run fast shoe could be left. Nowhere written that shoes were removed rather shoe were left before running, as gesture of unafraid cool mind, he left shoe so that he could run fast and uncaring of any hurt on feet).
(in later Charitra we find term Panhi, which is meant by blanket ,like in order to run we may not use shoe which is more like a sleeper/slipper so it mat not be handy while running to use blanket or shawl, which is used till now in many part of India like a coat in west, das is having it on his body and if das has to run das will remove it or will not take care of it while running, same could be here with chapel, more nearer to shoe, shoe is often called as Padtrana in Hindi(refer Vijay Ratha of Tulsidas Ji from Ramcharitramanas)
..Auspicious true End of respected sub explanation of female characters Minster-king dialogue’s 21st charector..21..438..To be continued(Afanju)..


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Few questions.
1.Did lord want to learn the spell?

Mantra may mean plan and due to that discussion in mantran,deciosn is matta and advisor in mantri.

Sikh Guru  went to many sites say in the assembly of kaliyuga panda.Did they go there to ask for details of three times as panda claimed?No but to expose the wrong things.

Same could be said to going to haridwar,jaggannath etc.So if spell is beheld then lord’s going could to expose the falsehood of spell.
When in line 14 we see Lord say I came to have spell and something else has happened then we may understand that, he wanted to have/obtain/own spell,that means that he wanted to overcome the same and to expose it implied but new situation arose).

2.Did lord removed cloaths anywhere in story?


No where it is written but while running and there after beating some one,chapple type loose footwears where not handy nor was blanket,which was taken to change attire.So they were left before running etc was to be started.g

Likewise sitting on bed and having good claoths are to do with lady and not the lord.

Why did Lord changed his attire? 
Tenth Master use to move in his Area in other form to gain intelligence like he did with Bhai Nand Lal’s langer arrangement settings.

It is possible that lord in the story wanted to fool magan,who was actual person,who talked about spell.And if spell is to be taken as plan then,such things are never made public.Be it Arthshastra or be it bible,plans are with higher ups till date.If ads is  not mistaken it is perhaps charitra 402 where plan is termed as mantra.


3.Did lord do adultray?

No but gave a full discourse against that but lustfull lady did not concede.She might have asked lord to have sex with her on name of his God.Lord saw that discourse are not effective to the lady,so he tried to pester her.She threatned to kill him or defame him.
For a preacher character assignation means a great hindrance to mission.(presently same has been done to Kala Afghana sahib) ,then lord did not want to kill the lady as this could have defamed him.Best way was to run.

Das will put a verse from ninth master about tactical retreat from evil.  

4.If at all anywhere prostitute is been told about?

No lady is wife of a wealthy?

5.Did name Anup Kaur ever mentioned anywhere?

No but term noop ku-ari is mentioned.
In Sanskrit we have term kumari with slang of ku-ari.We have Ad-ku –ari pronuced as Ad Kwari near Vaishnau devi.Kumar or kumar may be refered to Raj Kumar or Raj Kumari ie son or doughter of king/ruler/state.

So initial meaning of kumar or kumari is son or douoghter. Kaur in Sikhs should be more to do with doudgter of Guru.

Noop is the name,which gives an impression of anoop.If we break the word of noop,instance of which das otherwise does not see,then this nu means faction and p is for being owner.Doughter who owns only fraction can be meaning of noop ku-ari.

To make kaur we need to have a and and au and not u and a as former sounds au of kaur after sandhi(clubbing of words) and latter as Wa of Kawari.

Noob is term refer to misri or crystal suger both in kashmiri and farsi.Ba can replace pa but such thing is done in arebic as there we do not have pai so bai is used.So there is a remote possibility of that.

6.Was Anup Kaur as real figure?

Yes,she was kidnapped by Pathans of Maler Kotla,not agreeing to their overtures she was killed and buried.When Banda attacked Maler kotla he did dug her grave to retrive her remains for funeral.(das read this from a book about Banda,but thinks that if Niuhngs are ture then Banda also opened grave of others also but defender of Bandas say that he opened grave of Anup Kaur Only).

7.Was she the same as noop kuwari?

Can be as this chaerctor at last is been
 Indoctrined to be good.

7a.Do we have such examples of reform in Gurmat?

i. Dancers send by King Shivnabh of sri lanka to seduce firt master were deemed as doughter by him.
ii. Sajjan thug,Kauda bheel,Malik Bhagu all were reformed.
iii. Bhai bidhi chand was a dacoit before conversion.
iv. All stories are cooked up as we are purists of Guru Granth Sahib Ji,so what did that greatest of book say?
Iva.  Ganika or prostitute is said to have got salvation with name of God.From old mythology,it is only a symbol that Gurmat can reform all irrespective of race or profession.
Ivb. Sarang Mahala Panjavan Surdas comes after a line of Surdas,in which it issaid that wrong people can not be reformed.Gurmat edits that line and engrose reforming.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*


Start (of)Twenty Second Character description.
After hearing the words of thief ,lord arose having fear.
Went running and putting the fear in wrap and footwear.(while running first put fear in cover and then put it under the shoe ie overcome it.1.

After hearing the thief all were awaken and did not let lord run.
It took five steps till him came meeting fast.(sitabi from farsi Shatabane ie fast).2.

Wearing word of thief all ran.
Pressing out sword came to lord.
Said shouting ,will not let you go.
You thief, will send you to home of death.3

From front, back ,right had surrounded from ten directions.
No way was left to run, lord did attempt/try in this way.4.

(rai) held his beard in hand, did removed the turban.
Held his hand (While)calling thief, and one –two blow of mutahiri(were made).Mutahiri(also called Mutairh, used by Sikhs and Nihungs and is like heavy stick more like wooden hammer, where holding side is narrow and hitting side it broaden(like fulcrum of cone, in Hindus and Muslim thing like this is called gurj or mughdar)

Fell on ground (after) hit by Mutahiri eating/having unconsciousness.
No  man could understand the secret and tied his arms.6.

While  punches and kicks were been hit Sikhs also came(this time Sikhs are one like Das ie Gursikhs as Sikhs of lady were already there).
Lady kept on saying (he is my )Brother, Brother but no one could rescue him.

Footers were many(times) hit on his face.
Stiffly his arms were tied.
He was sent to house of prison.
Other(person ie lord) made his(own) sleeping bed beautiful. Or other reached his bedroom to sleep.

Or (Rai) came(back) and went to bed.8.

Playing this deception lord came running/escaped.
Sent the brother of Lady to Prison.
Followers(of lady) could not get the secret.
They beheld him(brother of lady) as thief.9.1.






..Auspicious true End of respected sub explanation of female characters Minster-king dialogue’s 22nd  charector..22..447..To be continued(Afanju)..


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Das would like to comment that so far people use to think that person caught was rai or lord but reading carefully Rai gets hold of person, who is brother of lady and befool the guys, who are followers of lady).
1.Did Rai was caught and beaten?

No Rai ,while moveing out fast was surrounded by men of lady,he tried to move out but in adverse condition got hold of brother of lady,made him uncatious and joined the men of lady in beating him.As Turban of brother was removed so no one could understand him to be brother of the lady.Later Sikhs also came in and took him to prision.While Lord came back to home.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Start(of)Twenty Third Character description

On happening of morning all people were awaken.
Indulged in own jobs.
Lord came out of mansion.
Sat(in) Assembly, put (own)court.1.
On happening of morning that lady only, re-grew that anger (already) left(her anger became helplessness when her brother was beaten).
The wealthy footwear/wrap and footwear which were there, were shown to all.2.
Lord pronounce the word in assembly.
My Wealthy foot wears are stolen/my blanket/wrap and foot wear are stolen.
About which, who so ever Sikh will tell me.
To that death will not come near.3.
(it may not mean that person will be out of cycle of death if we see as many lords use to tell the thief that if they voluntary tell the truth, they will be pardoned and not killed. But same may not apply as Sikhs are been talked about, and if lord tells to not let death come near, lord can also teach divine knowledge.)
After listening the words from the mouth of Guru Sikhs could not(keep) two opinions/second opinion.
Along with Pani Pamari,that lady was been told.4.

Then Lord made these words.
Catch(her),bring her at our side/bank/near us.
Bring her with blanket and shoe.(over here we first time find word Panhi and not pani which as per Shalesh also means that to bring lady with respect if not with stolen items.
Without telling me do not give her terror.5.
Hearing the words of lord, people went berserk/(forced) on lord(ess) of foe. People went onto stubbornness.
They made bringing of lady with blanket and footwear.6.

Tell oh beautiful, why did you steal my cloths/wearing things.
Did not fear grew in you after sing crowd of braves.
Person who does theft, with that what should be done/should I do.
You are lady so I am moving off (from you)/sparing you/taron else you have been beaten whole heartedly.7.

Face became pale/yellow and eyes were wide opened.
Chest was doing beating, word could not be said.8.

I will interrogate her, you do not say anything(to her).
Keep her in house in proper way.
One Verdict will be done,(after)calling in seclusion. or I will decide about it after I have some time in seclusion.
Then we will let her go after putting bliss in her heart..9.

Morning happened and again lady was called.
All story(was) said ,(to)her(and she was made to(listen).
You wanted to make(your) wrath/anger on me.
I showed you a character.10.

Her brother was left from bondage/prison.
By various ways that lady was indoctrinated.
Again in heart do not keep such(thoughts).
I do forgiveness of offence.11.

I do forgive lady, again do not cook(up).or I am forgiving you lady and do not cook up such things in future/next time.
(she was sent)packing/packed off, with 20 thousand pennies(as) six month expenditure.12.1.


..Auspicious true End of respected sub explanation of female characters Minster-king dialogue’s 23rd  charector..22..458..To be continued(Afanju)..


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Das would request to read a strange mathematical series at end other might have ignored.
438,447,458
clubbed to 21,22,23

Series goes as first integer as 4 in three, next as 3,4,5 and last is 8,7,8

First is uniform, second is ascending and third is like one crest(from low to high and them back to origin position)of sign curve.

In ciphering such techniques we use to transfer data in coded way. this could include a message in end of sub description of character.



Why did not lord punish the lady.
Lord wanted to reform her. And did in
doctrined her.

2.Why was mony given to her ?

Tenth Master use to give gold to kin to person killed by his arrow wide gold in arrow.
He did gave medicine to Bhai Ghanayya to treat enjured foes also.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Start (of)Seventy One Character’s description
Town Paunta very(well) habitated (in) the country of sirmour.
Near River Yamuna flew  ,behold as if town of demigod of wealth.1

On the bank of river yamuna was the pilgrimage site of Kapal Mochan(breaking of head/it is related to mythological story of pandavas.
After we left town of Paunta we descended over there.2.
Playing hunt killed boars.
Many other deers were put to death.
Again towards that place took after of it/ we took path.
Had a glimpse of that pilgrimage site.3.

There all indestructible Sikhs of me reached/came to reach.
I wanted to give them, after collecting ,good sirpau.4(Sirpau is robe of honor in Sikhs and some pagan Indian races, In Muslims safa could be used in Sufis and warriors but not so prevalent to be bestowed. Pagan Indians could be copying Sikhs in siropau as in them it is called angvastram since ages).
(peoples) who were sent to evil(guys of) Paunta town were called upon.
They did not got even a single turban and came back fruitless.5.
By paying not a single turban was available.(not a single turban could be purchased).
Then in mind we made a plan.
Get to see, anywhere here urinating.
Of that snatch turban, and bring.6.
When infantrymen / infantryperson got to here like that(this plan).
After meting all, this was they earned.(after infantry guys met all, a plan like this was made or earned (after hard work of consultation).
Who so ever manmukh comes to that pilgrimage site.(manmukh is that non Sikh person,who is oriented towards own mind so has ego).
Send that (after making that)turbanless.7.
Did ,till mid night. got eight hundred turbans removed.
They came (and )gave (those to me),I gave (those to be) washed (and) corrected/improved.
(In) morning brought all washed (which were) asked for.
To all Sikhs it was tied.
Rest were quickly sold to them.(or rest of them were sold fast  ).
Rest Remaining were given to soldiers.9.

After distributing turbans, Happened to go to town and got happiness.
Secret fools could not understand (that) what lord did(before)going.10.1





..Auspicious true End of respected sub explanation of male characters Minster-king dialogue’s 71st  charector..71..1256..To be continued(Afanju)..


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

1.why did lord told his men to snatch turbans?

Lord came away from Paunta,while getting dowen towards kapal mochan.He hunted over there(Hindus do not hunt while going to pilgrimage so this lord was not Hindu and infact Kapal Mochan is of Vaishanav or Vishnu worshiper veggi people.Hunting over there is a sin).

Lordted  had his desicples coming to him.Lord wanted to gift them turban as robe of honour.He sent his men to Bads of Paunta Town.Who could be those bad?Bad is one who is a trader,selling turbans.That due to hindu zealot things did not economically cooprated with men of Lord.So men did not get turbans.Nor could they buy it locally.

So it was planed to snatch this from one who is found urinating at plirimage centre.May be at that time person wil be least prepaired to counter the attack.But when infantry men joined the meeting.They planed to snatch the turban of all who were to visit the pilgrimage site as they were termed Manmukh.Or they planed to snatch only ftom Manmukh or they snatched onmly from manmukh.

Those turbans were cleaned by Lord and given to disciples .Some others were sold to them(either disciples or other good Hindus over there who were not pro upper caste or anti Sikh).Rest were distributed to  soldier.

Then lord left for town(this time it is not mentiond that it was Paunta only)So this could be some other towen.

Fools could not understand the secret of Lord.

Some historical references.

1.At the time of Tenth Guru Maharaj in Majhas Sikhs stated to loot the opponent .(Bhangu’s book)
2.At the time of Banda,when he was refused  bread/roti from a lady,while he was hungery,he snatched it from lady.
3.When Bedwa took mustard oil and black grams and iron as donation of Saturn deity or shani dev.Sikhs on order of Guru looted that back and made Barhas(cutlets) of food and made Iron Bangle or Karha from that iron.(Second is from Suraj Prakash).

When Sikhs have power and people act bad and do not sell them goods.What should a Sikh do to teach a lesson to communal and racial guy?And what is wrong to remove turban of a Manmukh.There could be Manmukhs in grab of Sikhs and they may visit hindu pilgrimage centre.Should they be allowed to don turban? In past Sikhs did carry out snatching of resources from evil.



Did this at all happened Guru at all.?

Verse onto First Guru used term Neech/lower for him and also dog.It is telling in humble way by making own examples.

Verse unto Ninth Master has many evil acts attached to mind.People can say that tis could be the mind of addressee and not the Master but there are verse where he talks of his mind.his own example to preach has been used and his mind may not be like that.
Is running way OK in Gurmat?

Tactical retreat is OK.

Guru left Anandpur Sahib and Chamkaur obeying Sikhs.But from Paur to safer Malwas he moved himself while staying at Machhiwara’s jungle.Peple thought Guru is no more.

While moving out of Chamkaur also a gameplan was made.Foru people moved in four direction after putting off enemies torches with arrows. They shouted Peer of Hind(Guru) is going.All foe fought each other and many died in confusion.Such confusion is there in 22nd Character.


There is a verse onto Ninth Master where running away is said to be OK in some contexts.Kiratpur Sahib and Anandpur Sahib were based upon tactical repositioning from Amritsar Sahib to Kiratpur Sahib and from there Anandpur sahib and also going to Paunat aalso has tacties involved.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Wrod by word translation of Triya Charitars 21,22,23 and 71*

Below are verse in which Ninth Master tells of running away also good in some extents.


Page 219, Line 1
ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਦੁਰਜਨ ਕੀ ਤਾ ਤੇ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਭਾਗਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
कामु क्रोधु संगति दुरजन की ता ते अहिनिसि भागउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
kaam kroDh sangat durjan kee taa tay ahinis bhaaga-o. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Sexual desire, anger and the company of evil people - run away from them, day and night. ||1||Pause||
*Guru Teg Bahadur*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok



Then ninth Master make example of self mind to teach us.Verbal meanings are not true at all but this way not offending others on self making a story does Master talk good for others.Wrong people can misinterpret.

In some mind in genral is talked about and then also many of us say their oan mind.Das will put *** there.
ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥ 
सोरठि महला ९ ॥ 
sorath mehlaa 9. 
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl: 
ਮਾਈ ਮੈ ਕਿਹਿ ਬਿਧਿ ਲਖਉ ਗੁਸਾਈ ॥ 
माई मै किहि बिधि लखउ गुसाई ॥ 
maa-ee mai kihi biDh lakha-o gusaa-ee. 
O mother, how can I see the Lord of the world? 
ਮਹਾ ਮੋਹ ਅਗਿਆਨਿ ਤਿਮਰਿ ਮੋ ਮਨੁ ਰਹਿਓ ਉਰਝਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
महा मोह अगिआनि तिमरि मो मनु रहिओ उरझाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
mahaa moh agi-aan timar mo man rahi-o urjhaa-ee. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
In the utter darkness of emotional attachment and spiritual ignorance, my mind remains entangled. ||1||Pause|| 
ਸਗਲ ਜਨਮ ਭਰਮ ਹੀ ਭਰਮ ਖੋਇਓ ਨਹ ਅਸਥਿਰੁ ਮਤਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
सगल जनम भरम ही भरम खोइओ नह असथिरु मति पाई ॥ 
sagal janam bharam hee bharam kho-i-o nah asthir mat paa-ee. 
Deluded by doubt, I have wasted my whole life; I have not obtained a stable intellect. 
ਬਿਖਿਆਸਕਤ ਰਹਿਓ ਨਿਸ ਬਾਸੁਰ ਨਹ ਛੂਟੀ ਅਧਮਾਈ ॥੧॥ 
बिखिआसकत रहिओ निस बासुर नह छूटी अधमाई ॥१॥ 
bikhi-aaskat rahi-o nis baasur nah chhootee aDhmaa-ee. ||1|| 
I remain under the influence of corrupting sins, night and day, and I have not renounced wickedness. ||1|| 
ਸਾਧਸੰਗੁ ਕਬਹੂ ਨਹੀ ਕੀਨਾ ਨਹ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਗਾਈ ॥ 
साधसंगु कबहू नही कीना नह कीरति प्रभ गाई ॥ 
saaDhsang kabhoo nahee keenaa nah keerat parabh gaa-ee. 
I never joined the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, and I did not sing the Kirtan of God's Praises. 
ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਮੈ ਨਾਹਿ ਕੋਊ ਗੁਨੁ ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਰਨਾਈ ॥੨॥੬॥ 
जन नानक मै नाहि कोऊ गुनु राखि लेहु सरनाई ॥२॥६॥ 
jan naanak mai naahi ko-oo gun raakh layho sarnaa-ee. ||2||6|| 
O servant Nanak, I have no virtues at all; keep me in Your Sanctuary, Lord. ||2||6|| 
ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥ 
सोरठि महला ९ ॥ 
sorath mehlaa 9. 
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl: 
ਮਾਈ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰੋ ਬਸਿ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
माई मनु मेरो बसि नाहि ॥ 
maa-ee man mayro bas naahi. 
O mother, my mind is out of control. 
ਨਿਸ ਬਾਸੁਰ ਬਿਖਿਅਨ ਕਉ ਧਾਵਤ ਕਿਹਿ ਬਿਧਿ ਰੋਕਉ ਤਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
निस बासुर बिखिअन कउ धावत किहि बिधि रोकउ ताहि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
nis baasur bikhi-an ka-o Dhaavat kihi biDh roka-o taahi. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
Night and day, it runs after sin and corruption. How can I restrain it? ||1||Pause|| 
ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨ ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਕੇ ਮਤ ਸੁਨਿ ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਹੀਏ ਬਸਾਵੈ ॥ 
बेद पुरान सिम्रिति के मत सुनि निमख न हीए बसावै ॥ 
bayd puraan simrit kay mat sun nimakh na hee-ay basaavai. 
He listens to the teachings of the Vedas, the Puraanas and the Simritees, but he does not enshrine them in his heart, even for an instant. 
ਪਰ ਧਨ ਪਰ ਦਾਰਾ ਸਿਉ ਰਚਿਓ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਸਿਰਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ 
पर धन पर दारा सिउ रचिओ बिरथा जनमु सिरावै ॥१॥ 
par Dhan par daaraa si-o rachi-o birthaa janam siraavai. ||1|| 
Engrossed in the wealth and women of others, his life passes away uselessly. ||1|| 
ਮਦਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੈ ਭਇਓ ਬਾਵਰੋ ਸੂਝਤ ਨਹ ਕਛੁ ਗਿਆਨਾ ॥ 
मदि माइआ कै भइओ बावरो सूझत नह कछु गिआना ॥ 
mad maa-i-aa kai bha-i-o baavro soojhat nah kachh gi-aanaa. 
He has gone insane with the wine of Maya, and does not understand even a bit of spiritual wisdom. 
ਘਟ ਹੀ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਬਸਤ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਤਾ ਕੋ ਮਰਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ ॥੨॥ 
घट ही भीतरि बसत निरंजनु ता को मरमु न जाना ॥२॥ 
ghat hee bheetar basat niranjan taa ko maram na jaanaa. ||2|| 
Deep within his heart, the Immaculate Lord dwells, but he does not know this secret. ||2|| 
ਜਬ ਹੀ ਸਰਨਿ ਸਾਧ ਕੀ ਆਇਓ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਗਲ ਬਿਨਾਸੀ ॥ 
जब ही सरनि साध की आइओ दुरमति सगल बिनासी ॥ 
jab hee saran saaDh kee aa-i-o durmat sagal binaasee. 
When I came to the Sanctuary of the Holy Saints, all my evil-mindedness was dispelled. 
ਤਬ ਨਾਨਕ ਚੇਤਿਓ ਚਿੰਤਾਮਨਿ ਕਾਟੀ ਜਮ ਕੀ ਫਾਸੀ ॥੩॥੭॥ 
तब नानक चेतिओ चिंतामनि काटी जम की फासी ॥३॥७॥ 
tab naanak chayti-o chintaaman kaatee jam kee faasee. ||3||7|| 
Then, O Nanak, I remembered the Chintaamani, the jewel which fulfills all desires, and the noose of Death was snapped. ||3||7|| 

Ang 632,633.
ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥ 
मारू महला ९ ॥ 
maaroo mehlaa 9. 
Maaroo, Ninth Mehl: 
ਮਾਈ ਮੈ ਮਨ ਕੋ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਤਿਆਗਿਓ ॥ 
माई मै मन को मानु न तिआगिओ ॥ 
maa-ee mai man ko maan na ti-aagi-o. 
O my mother, I have not renounced the pride of my mind. 
ਮਾਇਆ ਕੇ ਮਦਿ ਜਨਮੁ ਸਿਰਾਇਓ ਰਾਮ ਭਜਨਿ ਨਹੀ ਲਾਗਿਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
माइआ के मदि जनमु सिराइओ राम भजनि नही लागिओ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
maa-i-aa kay mad janam siraa-i-o raam bhajan nahee laagi-o. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
I have wasted my life intoxicated with Maya; I have not focused myself in meditation on the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 
ਜਮ ਕੋ ਡੰਡੁ ਪਰਿਓ ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਤਬ ਸੋਵਤ ਤੈ ਜਾਗਿਓ ॥ 
जम को डंडु परिओ सिर ऊपरि तब सोवत तै जागिओ ॥ 
jam ko dand pari-o sir oopar tab sovat tai jaagi-o. 
When Death's club falls on my head, then I will be wakened from my sleep. 
ਕਹਾ ਹੋਤ ਅਬ ਕੈ ਪਛੁਤਾਏ ਛੂਟਤ ਨਾਹਿਨ ਭਾਗਿਓ ॥੧॥ 
कहा होत अब कै पछुताए छूटत नाहिन भागिओ ॥१॥ 
kahaa hot ab kai pachhutaa-ay chhootat naahin bhaagi-o. ||1|| 
But what good will it do to repent at that time? I cannot escape by running away. ||1|| 
ਇਹ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਉਪਜੀ ਘਟ ਮਹਿ ਜਬ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਨਨ ਅਨੁਰਾਗਿਓ ॥ 
इह चिंता उपजी घट महि जब गुर चरनन अनुरागिओ ॥ 
ih chintaa upjee ghat meh jab gur charnan anuraagi-o. 
When this anxiety arises in the heart, then, one comes to love the Guru's feet. 
ਸੁਫਲੁ ਜਨਮੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਬ ਹੂਆ ਜਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜਸ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਗਿਓ ॥੨॥੩॥ 
सुफलु जनमु नानक तब हूआ जउ प्रभ जस महि पागिओ ॥२॥३॥ 
sufal janam naanak tab hoo-aa ja-o parabh jas meh paagi-o. ||2||3|| 
My life becomes fruitful, O Nanak, only when I am absorbed in the Praises of God. ||2||3|| 


Ang 1008
ਜਤਨ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਮੈ ਕਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਮਿਟਿਓ ਨ ਮਨ ਕੋ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
जतन बहुतु मै करि रहिओ मिटिओ न मन को मानु ॥ 
jatan bahut mai kar rahi-o miti-o na man ko maan. 
I have tried so many things, but the pride of my mind has not been dispelled. 
ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਸਿਉ ਨਾਨਕ ਫਧਿਓ ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਭਗਵਾਨ ॥੩੪॥ 
दुरमति सिउ नानक फधिओ राखि लेहु भगवान ॥३४॥ 
durmat si-o naanak faDhi-o raakh layho bhagvaan. ||34|| 
I am engrossed in evil-mindedness, Nanak. O God, please save me! ||34|| 


*** here it is addressed as general mind of any one and not of Guru but people say that here also mind is of the Guru.Term Mai or  mother may not be  biological mother be it anandpur Sahib or otherways.Sakhi and mother or Mai are address to Akal.Gurus had nothing to do with biological relation and often their Mothers were not alive when verse came unto them.
Ang 428

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥ 
सोरठि महला ९ ॥ 
sorath mehlaa 9. 
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl: 
ਮਨ ਰੇ ਕਉਨੁ ਕੁਮਤਿ ਤੈ ਲੀਨੀ ॥ 
मन रे कउनु कुमति तै लीनी ॥ 
man ray ka-un kumat tai leenee. 
O mind, what evil-mindedness have you developed? 
ਪਰ ਦਾਰਾ ਨਿੰਦਿਆ ਰਸ ਰਚਿਓ ਰਾਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਨਹਿ ਕੀਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
पर दारा निंदिआ रस रचिओ राम भगति नहि कीनी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
par daaraa nindi-aa ras rachi-o raam bhagat neh keenee. ||1|| rahaa-o. 
You are engrossed in the pleasures of other men's wives, and slander; you have not worshipped the Lord at all. ||1||Pause|| 
ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪੰਥੁ ਜਾਨਿਓ ਤੈ ਨਾਹਨਿ ਧਨ ਜੋਰਨ ਕਉ ਧਾਇਆ ॥ 
मुकति पंथु जानिओ तै नाहनि धन जोरन कउ धाइआ ॥ 
mukat panth jaani-o tai naahan Dhan joran ka-o Dhaa-i-aa. 
You do not know the way to liberation, but you run all around chasing wealth. 

Ang 631
ਅੰਤਿ ਸੰਗ ਕਾਹੂ ਨਹੀ ਦੀਨਾ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਆਪੁ ਬੰਧਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ 
अंति संग काहू नही दीना बिरथा आपु बंधाइआ ॥१॥ 
ant sang kaahoo nahee deenaa birthaa aap banDhaa-i-aa. ||1|| 
In the end, nothing shall go along with you; you have entrapped yourself in vain. ||1|| 
ਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਭਜਿਓ ਨ ਗੁਰ ਜਨੁ ਸੇਵਿਓ ਨਹ ਉਪਜਿਓ ਕਛੁ ਗਿਆਨਾ ॥ 
ना हरि भजिओ न गुर जनु सेविओ नह उपजिओ कछु गिआना ॥ 
naa har bhaji-o na gur jan sayvi-o nah upji-o kachh gi-aanaa. 
You have not meditated or vibrated upon the Lord; you have not served the Guru, or His humble servants; spiritual wisdom has not welled up within you. 
ਘਟ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਤੇਰੈ ਤੈ ਖੋਜਤ ਉਦਿਆਨਾ ॥੨॥ 
घट ही माहि निरंजनु तेरै तै खोजत उदिआना ॥२॥ 
ghat hee maahi niranjan tayrai tai khojat udi-aanaa. ||2|| 
The Immaculate Lord is within your heart, and yet you search for Him in the wilderness. ||2|| 
ਬਹੁਤੁ ਜਨਮ ਭਰਮਤ ਤੈ ਹਾਰਿਓ ਅਸਥਿਰ ਮਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
बहुतु जनम भरमत तै हारिओ असथिर मति नही पाई ॥ 
bahut janam bharmat tai haari-o asthir mat nahee paa-ee. 
You have wandered through many many births; you are exhausted but have still not found a way out of this endless cycle. 
ਮਾਨਸ ਦੇਹ ਪਾਇ ਪਦ ਹਰਿ ਭਜੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਾਤ ਬਤਾਈ ॥੩॥੩॥ 
मानस देह पाइ पद हरि भजु नानक बात बताई ॥३॥३॥ 
maanas dayh paa-ay pad har bhaj naanak baat bataa-ee. ||3||3|| 
Now that you have obtained this human body, meditate on the Lord's Feet; Nanak advises with this advice. ||3||3|| 

Here First Master  belittles him to teach us.Intnetion is rectifieng us then say self testomany.
Ang 632
Page 795, Line 7
ਏਤੇ ਕੂਕਰ ਹਉ ਬੇਗਾਨਾ ਭਉਕਾ ਇਸੁ ਤਨ ਤਾਈ ॥
एते कूकर हउ बेगाना भउका इसु तन ताई ॥
aytay kookar ha-o baygaanaa bha-ukaa is tan taa-ee.
Among so many dogs, I am an outcast; I bark for my body's belly.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


Page 662, Line 5
ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨ ਅੰਧੇ ਕੁਤੇ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥
सुणि मन अंधे कुते कूड़िआर ॥
sun man anDhay kutay koorhi-aar.
Listen, O mind, you blind, false dog!
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


ਪੰਨਾ 4, ਸਤਰ 5
ਨਾਨਕੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਕਹੈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥
नानकु नीचु कहै वीचारु ॥
naanak neech kahai veechaar.
Nanak describes the state of the lowly.
ਮਃ 1   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 12, ਸਤਰ 9
ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਮ ਨੀਚ ਕਰੰਮਾ ॥
कहु नानक हम नीच करमा ॥
kaho naanak ham neech karammaa.
Says Nanak, my actions are contemptible!
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

ਪੰਨਾ 1021, ਸਤਰ 10
ਨਾਨਕੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਭਿਖਿਆ ਦਰਿ ਜਾਚੈ ਮੈ ਦੀਜੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਡਾਈ ਹੇ ॥੧੬॥੧॥
नानकु नीचु भिखिआ दरि जाचै मै दीजै नामु वडाई हे ॥१६॥१॥
naanak neech bhikhi-aa dar jaachai mai deejai naam vadaa-ee hay. ||16||1||
Nanak, the lowly, begs for charity at Your Door; please, bless him with the glorious greatness of Your Name. ||16||1||
ਮਃ 1   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

Last is message from das to the Khalsa Fauj and another guy who may not member ove hee.


Chaupayee.
Kahe Kahat Ho Nij Ko Sain
Tis Age kio Sud Lagain

Sudh Sain Na Pamar Tasker
Budh Biheen Banat kit Lasker

Dohara
Sarab Sanatan Su Nahi Neh Karat Nirbudh.
Nipat Kapat Jhapat Phirat bole appan sud.

Karta Kiran Kesari na Kripan kathore kritghan
Eh Karan Trasit sada,Ariyan Su tum man.


----------

